#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  gratis smsen

## h85

Hey!

Wil je ook gratis en goedkoop SMS versturen via internet? Word dan lid van http://smscity.com/?rid=979288 & verstuur elke dag gratis en goedkoop SMS! Meld je snel en gratis aan @ http://smscity.com/?rid=979288

Voordelen http://smscity.com/?rid=979288
* Iedere dag GRATIS SMSen;
* Direct 20 gratis SMS credits;
* Eigen nummer als afzender;
* Status van je SMS volgen;
* Simpel gratis credits verdienen;
* Telefoonboek & SMS Historie;
* Groeps SMS en SMS inplannen;
* Anoniem SMSen;
* En nog veel meer!

Ik hoop dat jij ook gebruik gaat maken van http://smscity.com/?rid=979288!  :Smilie: 


Groetjes, hafida

----------

